
Bitcoin Money-Laundering Cartel Was Operating from Inside a Florida Prison - Fjolsvith
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2019/07/04/this-bitcoin-money-laundering-cartel-was-operating-from-inside-a-florida-prison/
======
karmakaze
Clickbait. Also not laundering as it starts with Bitcoin.

> Authorities were first tipped off in 2016, and inmates found success with
> their scam a total of 43 times.

> “Out of those 43 transactions, all deposits made onto commissary accounts,
> it was just over $8,009 in theft,” said Cardillo.

